# Garage addition



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's our most recent exterior project. It's a timber frame garage with a small basketball court inside. The siding is hardi, trim is boral and azek sills finished with Moorguard. The timbers and sliders got Armstrong Clark Amber oil.


































Interior finishes are still TBD. Should be fun


----------

